# Q Ray



## reccecrewman (7 Jun 2011)

I tried searching and came up empty here;

I've been searching for something "official" that allows for wearing of the Q-Ray bracelets in uniform. Does any such pub exist? Aside from seeing countless troops wearing them, including MWO-CWO ranks, I've found nothing concrete. It would be nice to know that there was something official to permit me to wear one should I run into someone telling me I am not authorized to wear it. 

I appreciate any answers that let me know either yay or nay.

Cheers


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Technically it is NOT authorized. And just because MWOs/CWOs wear it in contravention of CFP 265 doesn't make it right either.

From 265:

The only jewellery that may be worn in
uniform shall be a wrist watch, a service-issued ID
tag, a Medical Alert chain identifier, a maximum of
two rings which are not of a costume jewellery
nature and a tie tack/clasp. Additional rings may
only be worn where they indicate professional
standing, such as an engineer, or are worn with a
wedding band as a single set indicating betrothal or
fidelity, e.g., an engagement or an anniversary ring.
Safety regulations should always prevail, especially
in workshops, warehouses or during operations.

Having said that, I wear a Canadian Heroes Rubber Band around my right wrist, while in uniform I keep it hidden under my right sleeve.


----------



## helpup (7 Jun 2011)

That was about what I was going to mention.  I am not aware of any Canforgen's on it.  I also doubt you would be able to get a chit for it as I understand it to be considered a placebo effect device.  (W5 did a interesting show on it)  However I know those who swear by it so if it works for you it works.   As you pointed out there are higher ranks who do wear it.  Do not take that as tact permission get that from your CoC for your local work area.  And or keep it hidden when out and about.


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2011)

Just because high ranking people that should know better do it, doesn't mean it's right or legal...they're just betting that nobody's going to bring it to their attention because of their rank.

MM


----------



## Staff Weenie (7 Jun 2011)

Why should any member be allowed to wear one?

Double-blind clinical trials conducted in 2000/01 have shown that there was no significant difference in pain reduction between those who wore the bracelet, and a group given a 'placebo' bracelet. This study (see abstract at: http://www.mayoclinicproceedings.com/content/77/11/1164.abstract) led to a number of class action suits. The FTC in the US subsequently nailed the makers for false and unsubstantiated marketing in Jun 03, and in 2006 the makers were hit with $87 million US in fines and settlements.

If it actually served some sort of clinical purpose, a case could be made for it. But, it's no better than the snake-oil quackery of the 19th century.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Why should any member be allowed to wear one?



As mentioned, CFP 265 is clear.


----------



## helpup (7 Jun 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Why should any member be allowed to wear one?


Hence why I said Placebo effect. However that is the wonderfull thing about a working placebo there will be those out there who swear by it as they believe it works.  There are too many soldiers recovering from wounds who are getting relief from a product that to them is working.  And this is normally after they have tried and discarded some of the cocktails prescribed to them.  

I get the dress code. I know where most who are against this are coming from.  But as a NCO, if the RSM/DSM has no issue with it for our unit.  If the Bde RSM has no issues with it nor the Base RSM, then I am not about to start getting on to those who wear it.  Especially those who I know have been wounded.  

As for calling it snake oil. Yeah, I do think it is however if it is working for him/her I will respect that.  It beats trying to live off OxyC or their similar derivatives. 

My 2 cents


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Keep it hidden and no one will be the wiser.


----------



## helpup (8 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Keep it hidden and no one will be the wiser.



Easier said then done with some of these troops.  Along with the definition of "conservative sunglasses"


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jun 2011)

I so hear you on the sunglasses thing.


----------



## chrisf (9 Jun 2011)

Glue a cheap timex to it, make it a horrible looking watch?


----------

